# Schutzhund training clubs in Southeast Michigan?



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a place to train my future GSD. I would like to visit some of the clubs and see them in action. Does anyone know of any around that hold regular training sessions?


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

Capital area Schutzhund in Lansing with Gustavo Sanchez. Very well respected trainers and a good club.

Wildhaus Kennels in Ann Arbor - breeder and club - Chris and Tim - awesome people - great club.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These clubs are all on the USCA site, and have upcoming events: https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=04&re=me
I would visit as many as you can...you are in a great area for clubs. All clubs train regularly, trial season has begun as well. 
Club listings are in the event link.

I train with Chris and Tim. We do IPO and SDA.
Our club is not yet affiliated with USCA(property/trial challenge) 
But, if you contact them through their website, I'm sure they'd be happy to have you visit our group. We train every Saturday.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would recommend either Chris and Tim's club or Metro Detroit which can be found in the link Jane posted above.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

FWIW, I still don't understand the politics of Cascade area(Washington) club being in the Mid-East region. It was never answered properly by the BIO(board of Inquiry) of USCSA to me(the BIO is also the pres. of the Cascade club) Events in that club are not being promoted properly when it is in the wrong geographical region. When I asked, I was told it was NYB. And blocked from the BIO on fb.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info! 

Yes, thanks for clarifying why I didn't see the Wildhaus training listed among the USCA members. I definitely will visit the clubs mentioned. Gustavo Sanchez is a name I keep seeing with regard to Schutzhund and training in general. Seems like he's the authority in Michigan?

This has to be a great hobby for a human and a great way to keep an intelligent dog's mind occupied!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wouldn't say Gus is an authority. He has just been around for awhile as has Brian Harvey (almost 40 years in the sport) who has Der Michigan Schutzhund Verein. They are down 127 north of Hudson. 

Chris and Tim have a lot of years of experience as does John's club (Metro Detroit).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gustavo is an excellent obedience coach. He is all about points and trial procedure/trial picture. He doesn't sway into 'protection type' training as far as police K9 training or other type, nor suit work. He does IPO only, and stays with the exercises outlined in IPO.
He does compete nationally. 

Brian and John often train with K9 teams / Law Enforcement. Brian is hosting a Protection event with a huge payout to the winner, and it will be the old Schutzhund rules and judged by the one and only *Helmut Raiser*! https://www.facebook.com/events/370043233382524/


----------

